# Just won some auctions!



## masonwebb (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300889710994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1188

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300888666889?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1188

Total was around 55 for both, I think the price was fair


----------



## kane333 (Apr 16, 2013)

Be careful and read the full description. The 12lbs of PCI cards are described as "trimmed", probably meaning no gold fingers. Trimmed cards are worth $2.60 a lb plus shipping. The second batch are simply CD/DVD Drive boards worth maybe $2.50-3.00 a lb.There will be little if any gold on those. What little PM's there will be in the whole batch will be difficult to recover. Take a look at the Buyers and Sellers section at Scrap Metal Forum for pricing to get a better idea of values. Don't be discouraged. I made quite a few overpriced purchases when I first started escrapping 9 months ago. It's a good idea to thoroughly read and research pricing guides to get a better understanding of escrap values. Good luck.


----------



## joem (Apr 16, 2013)

Those purple, red, and blue boards are worth about $1.50 a pound. The boards shown display the bottoms and not the money side. You might have paid for a lot of heat sinks, batteries, and attached steel. Trimmed does mean they have kept anything that looks gold. We need to meet so I can show you how to make money at this.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 16, 2013)

masonwebb said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300889710994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1188
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300888666889?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1188
> 
> Total was around 55 for both, I think the price was fair



masonwebb

If you go by the prices kane333 quoted that will come to $48.70.The possible upside is that if that lot of PCI cards has more than one sound blaster card in the lot.The PCI cards made by CREATIVE have gold plated boards under the solder mask on most of them,but is dependent on (year and model type). The brown sound Blaster card pictured in the ebay pic is one to check and should be 3.75in x 5.25in which is a little over 39sqin.I have used sam's calculator for plated area and came up with 4-5 dollars worth of gold a board using 10-20 microinches .So if you have any hopes of recovering profit then thats were i would look.I have some of these CREATIVE boards I could take pictures of and post if you want just let me know.



modtheworld44


----------



## masonwebb (Apr 17, 2013)

kane333 said:


> Be careful and read the full description. The 12lbs of PCI cards are described as "trimmed", probably meaning no gold fingers. Trimmed cards are worth $2.60 a lb plus shipping. The second batch are simply CD/DVD Drive boards worth maybe $2.50-3.00 a lb.There will be little if any gold on those. What little PM's there will be in the whole batch will be difficult to recover. Take a look at the Buyers and Sellers section at Scrap Metal Forum for pricing to get a better idea of values. Don't be discouraged. I made quite a few overpriced purchases when I first started escrapping 9 months ago. It's a good idea to thoroughly read and research pricing guides to get a better understanding of escrap values. Good luck.



Yeah I saw the trimmed, Im assuming no fingers as well. I mostly hope to recover from depopulating the boards, saving the capacitors and flat backs. I've seen some good older cd boards though


----------



## masonwebb (Apr 17, 2013)

joem said:


> Those purple, red, and blue boards are worth about $1.50 a pound. The boards shown display the bottoms and not the money side. You might have paid for a lot of heat sinks, batteries, and attached steel. Trimmed does mean they have kept anything that looks gold. We need to meet so I can show you how to make money at this.



I'm free all this week!


----------

